# 9



## MoonHuntress (Sep 7, 2016)

What poison does oxygen have no effect on?


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 7, 2016)

At least try to make it not sound like a homework question. Look into oxygen displacement, if I am interpreting the question correctly.


----------



## OREMT (Sep 7, 2016)

Pro tip: Don't label the post as your homework question number.

Cyanide poisoning inhibits the body's ability to use oxygen.

That's the simple answer. I'd suggest looking into the physiology behind cellular respiration if you really want to know and understand how it works.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 7, 2016)

Also, try looking up the 4 different types of hypoxia.

Use this forum for what it is, another way to learn what may not be taught in your textbooks, which can often be dry.

In other words, don't just get the answer right and move on. Understanding the "why's" to things can mean the difference between a mediocre practioner, and excellent clinician.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 7, 2016)

We don't answer homework questions. Get some personal initiative and find the answer yourself. It's somewhere in that giant EMT book.


----------



## MoonHuntress (Sep 8, 2016)

This is not a homework question it is something my teacher mentioned and it has had me trying to figure it out to better know how to treat a patient that needs oxygen, usp


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 8, 2016)

http://er-trauma101.blogspot.com/2011/04/four-hypoxias.html?m=1


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 16, 2016)

OREMT said:


> Cyanide poisoning inhibits the body's ability to use oxygen.



Bonus Question: What commonly used critical care medication can cause cyanide poisoning with prolonged use?


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 16, 2016)

Chase said:


> Bonus Question: What commonly used critical care medication can cause cyanide poisoning with prolonged use?


Nipride.


----------

